# Prayers for Vic aka BullyARed



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wanted to post this here for those who havenâ€™t been to the other site. 


Not sure if Iâ€™ve maybe missed the thread but I did look, not even sure if Vic has made his way over here. Iâ€™ve done a lot of plumbing for Vic and like all 2coolers heâ€™s just a great guy. Very funny, he made a full on lunch for us the last time we were there. His wife texted me a few days ago asking about an invoice that I havenâ€™t sent yet and explained that Vic was having his gallbladder removed and complications arose. Heâ€™s in a medically induced coma and from what I understand heâ€™s in a pretty tough spot. Please say a prayer for Vic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang

My Prayers


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sent up. Tks AG.


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, dear. Prayers sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying for him to be well


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

*Prayers for BullyARed*

Prayers sent for a successful and speedy recovery for BullyARed........cC


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! Prayers for Vic to pull thru this. God Bless.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for a complete and speedy recovery. I hate to hear about the surgery complications. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Vic is such a cool cat.....and a fishing machine. I know they will get him fixed up. Please do update as you get more info. I have all the time in the world for that dude.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

May God bless and watch over Vic, his family and all of those who care for him.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for Vic and family.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent. Praying for a full recovery soon.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Prayers sent for Vic and Family


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Prayers sent...hang tough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up. God Bless Vic.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Done! He's a good guy.

TH


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Prayers sent, good guy...


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

fished with the guy a couple of times many years ago, chocolate bay and bolivar, was very nice of him to share one of his flounder honey hole.


Get well soon bud.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Been fishing with Vic several times. One of the nicest people you will meet. Get WELL VIC.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

The POS liberal MSM is behind this. Prayers sent, get well soon!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Prayers offered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news. Get well BullyARed, praying for a quick recovery. Give the doctors guidance to get him back to full health.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Get wellVic! are you in cler lake hospital? Thats where i'm at right now heart problems with me blood clot on my heart. Hope you get well!!! Joe


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

reel thing / Joe sending a pray for your healing too.


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

What is the other site? Is there more information?


His wife texted me, but I am afraid to text back asking for more information.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang, I haven't heard. Hope he gets well soon.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

To help keep Vic (BullyARed) in your thoughts and prayers.

"POS Liberal MSM = PIG'S WASTES"


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Unaware but sending prayers now ... 

.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I spoke to his wife via text yesterday just to make sure this prayer thread was ok and she said absolutely. I know today they are amputating his right leg from knee cap down. He still isnâ€™t awake for any of this. I asked her to keep me updated at her convenience and Iâ€™ll keep the thread updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

agonzales1981 said:


> I spoke to his wife via text yesterday just to make sure this prayer thread was ok and she said absolutely. I know today they are amputating his right leg from knee cap down. He still isnâ€™t awake for any of this. I asked her to keep me updated at her convenience and Iâ€™ll keep the thread updated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did she feel confident that he will recover. You can PM as well. I have been fishing with Vic 20+ days a year the last 5 years and my brother is working on a software company with him, just too chicken to text his wife.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I will add him to my prayer list!

Prayers sent daily


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sending more up Bully!

AJ, do you think you can post what hospital he's in for those that may be able to visit?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Asked his wife how he was doing this morning and her exact words â€œheâ€™s on life support. Very illâ€. I think we all know what life support means but Iâ€™m hoping maybe thatâ€™s just the term she used, I was honestly too scared to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my, more prayers for Vic.... Come on 2cool family it sounds like he need more and all the prayers he can get...


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Prayers continually sent. Keep us posted.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Prayers sent hopefully they can get things turning around.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Prayers lifted up for Vic and family!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers sent...so very sad.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayers.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

more prayers.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh man that is terrible news. Prayers up again for Vic.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i know 3 people 2 friends and myself that was on life support and pulled though, myself was in 2001 and still here
, praying in jesus name for vic to come though this too!


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Prayers sent up


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for Vic to pull this serious illness.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

More prayers for Vic and family.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

PRAYERS for Vic and family!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers daily for Vic that he'll pull through this.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Still praying for Vic. let's keep them going!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Keeping Vic and his family in our prayers. My wife was in a medically induced coma several years ago under a different set of circumstances. I know how scary it is for the family and friends. God is pretty big. He definitely helped us out and it renewed our faith in the power of prayer.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Never met him but enjoy his posts. 

Prayers up for you Sir!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent. Hate to hear about him being on life support.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Prayers up for Vic!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Another prayer for Vic. Sad.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I pray for a complete healing! May our Lord heal him completely. We declare that he is healed and that Christ reveals himself in a great and powerful way. May he gain strength come out of this and be a true testimony. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

johnsons1480 said:


> The POS liberal MSM is behind this. Prayers sent, get well soon!


Yup ! Vic's famous quote.

Prayers sent for you,Vic !


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Always enjoy his post!
Praying for a complete recovery !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saying a prayer for Vic....just stumbled on this...sad news indeed.

And hoping life support meant a medically induced coma.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Been thinking about, and praying for, him every day since this got posted.

Any new word on how he is doing?


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

I visited yesterday and also texted his wife. She was out at lunch when i stopped by.


She said he is out of the medically induced coma and can communicate by blinking, he is still on a ventilator and was asleep when i stopped by so i did not go in the room. 



He has a 1-2 month battle ahead of him.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Will send up more prayers for full recovery.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update, I try not to bother her too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Maybe it shouldn't matter, but what caused all this? Did he develop an infection from the gallbladder removal?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That is good that he is out of the coma! Thanks for the update! Prayers continued for Vic and his family.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Still praying for full recovery and also the strength and fortitude to meet and conquer new challenges ahead. 

He will fish again I feel.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

MTSkibum said:


> I visited yesterday and also texted his wife. She was out at lunch when i stopped by.
> 
> She said he is out of the medically induced coma and can communicate by blinking, he is still on a ventilator and was asleep when i stopped by so i did not go in the room.
> 
> He has a 1-2 month battle ahead of him.


Thank you for the update on Vic.

I/WE will continue to pray for you Vic. For a full recovery. You got some hunting to do !


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Man I hate reading about this. I will be sending prayers up for him.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hope he is doing better today


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

he actually had a thread about his complication last month...

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2619823


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Vic is a great man. He donated furniture and supplies to my mother and stepdad when they lost everything during Harvey. Great man, one of the best! Get well my friend!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My heart and prayers got out to Vic. 



Gob, Bless Vic with the strength he needs to recover and touch his heart with the will and courage he will need to continue fighting. Amen


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

continued prayers for Vic and his family.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Talked to his wife today, she said heâ€™s still in ICU but is showing some signs of progress, still a long way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for posting.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> Talked to his wife today, she said heâ€™s still in ICU but is showing some signs of progress, still a long way to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. I met him in person one time, super cool guy. Prayers for Vic.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Any updates on Vic?


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

saltwatersensations said:


> Any updates on Vic?


I texted his wife recently and did not hear back. I will text her again maybe tomorrow, I just hate bugging her so much.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Thanks for the update. Prayers continue.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MTSkibum said:


> I texted his wife recently and did not hear back. I will text her again maybe tomorrow, I just hate bugging her so much.


I understand. i was just thinking about him.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

She texted me yesterday and said he is off ventilator and now has a trach, Iâ€™m not a medical professional but I assume this is a good thing. I also asked about visitors but received no response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> She texted me yesterday and said he is off ventilator and now has a trach, Iâ€™m not a medical professional but I assume this is a good thing. I also asked about visitors but received no response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks another prayer


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any updates? Hopefully hes getting better!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

jaime1982 said:


> Any updates? Hopefully hes getting better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I have not received an update.

Were you the guy that went with Vic and I on Tony's boat a few years ago on the overnight trip to tequilla?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

man... just seeing this thread. My prayers sent for sure...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

anything new here?


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry, I have not heard back from him. I am hoping no news is good news at this point.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry guys Iâ€™ve been busy with work. Talked to his wife tonight, heâ€™s on comfort care and heâ€™s not going to make it. Had an emergency open heart surgery and didnâ€™t go well. I wish I had better news, Vic is such a good guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sad news. Thanks for the updates AJ. Praying for Vic and his family.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

FishingMudGuy said:


> Very sad news. Thanks for the updates AJ. Praying for Vic and his family.


X2.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

More prayers for the family. I have family going through the same thing.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

agonzales1981 said:


> Sorry guys Iâ€™ve been busy with work. Talked to his wife tonight, heâ€™s on comfort care and heâ€™s not going to make it. Had an emergency open heart surgery and didnâ€™t go well. I wish I had better news, Vic is such a good guy.


I had really hoped for better. He is a very nice guy. When I tried to make pho and botched it, he and his wife sent me her recipe and even some ingredients.

It's sort of hard to wrap my head around it. Remember to pray for the family, and his wife especially. They are so close, this has got to be so hard on her.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up, so very sad and tragic.


----------



## Trick84 (Aug 20, 2017)

Prayers sent


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Another prayer for Vic, his wife and family.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Been following this, breaks my heart and leads me to prayer for them, what a terrible outcome.

Prayers for the family and for the man himself.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been following this and our family has been praying for him since the beginning. Continued prayers for Vic and his family. Sad deal.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

****! sorry to hear. Continued prayers.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this.Prayers for Vic and his family.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear, more prayers for him and the family...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

prayers sent that is terrible.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Not what I wanted to hear.

TH


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Real sad deal. I never met him in person. But had a lot of fun with him on here. I need to make it a point to meet more folks on these forums.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear... prayers to all.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

what's comfort care?


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sending Prayers!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I was hoping/praying he would pull through...C'mon Vic ! 

Prayers still !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ethan Hunt said:


> what's comfort care?


https://www.verywellhealth.com/comfort-care-1132146


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very sad news.....prayers for Vic and his family during this tough time.

Makes me pause and think a bit about my own mortality, not sweating the small stuff, and making each day count just a bit more.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

98aggie77566 said:


> Very sad news.....prayers for Vic and his family during this tough time.
> 
> Makes me pause and think a bit about my own mortality, not sweating the small stuff, and making each day count just a bit more.


My dad was a professor. He retired, and was going to do a lot of the things he hadn't gotten around to. He taught his last class on a Wednesday, and got the diagnosis of esophageal cancer on Friday. Worse than pancreatic cancer, and I won't share the rest.

Vic had retired, sold his old boat, and (I believe) had bought the new one. I had plans to get together with him, and there was plenty of time to get it done.

I am really, really having a hard time getting my brain around this one. I know it's not about me, it's about him and his family. But it just doesn't want to sink in - it shouldn't be this way.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not good. Vic is a very nice man. Prayes sent


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Vic passed away today.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. He seemed like such a great guy.

God bless him and his survivors.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Prayers for the family, so sad to hear this


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers for all his friends and family.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sure hate to hear that. RIP sir. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

There was not a nicer person among us. He was proud of this country, and got so frustrated with those who see the worst in it. He loved his wife and always spoke so sweetly of her, which was probably my favorite thing about him. And he was prepared for a lot more life.

I don't have the words.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for his family. I haven't been on this site in a while and it's a terrible thing to see when I came back. 

Sad. He was a good man.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mr. Vic was a cool cool cat. Dude always had stories and was a real patriot. He always had me mount his scopes and bore sight them or change rifle sticks or trigger jobs / trigger swaps etc. He was just within the last few years getting into shooting and archery. He couldn't shoot worth a darn. So he said I messed up his rifles lolol..... I went with him and rifle shot 5 bullets touching. So I showed him how to improve his accuracy. He was hoping to spend more time shooting with kids. I'm blessed to have his stories shared with me. He loved this country and loved the outdoors. Cool guy.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rip fellow 2cool brother rip.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

RIP Vic. You will be missed. Prayers for family and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

RIP Vic.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Man thatâ€™s a tough one there, sad to hear. I didnâ€™t know him but know he was well liked by all..RIP Gone Fishin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Huge loss. He was one of the really good people,Unselfish, great personality, always there to help.....I will, along with many, will miss him deeply. He understood life and our journey through this existence. Thank you for all you shared and your friendship.Transition peacefully Vic, your next journey starts, all is done on this one. God bless you and your family always...


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Rip VIC you were a good man


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

RIP Bully.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

RLwhaler said:


> Huge loss. He was one of the really good people,Unselfish, great personality, always there to help.....I will, along with many, will miss him deeply. He understood life and our journey through this existence. Thank you for all you shared and your friendship.Transition peacefully Vic, your next journey starts, all is done on this one. God bless you and your family always...


X2.... VERY well said Richard.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

RIP to him and prayers to his family


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I visited with him on this site and others. I hadn't realized we met in person until I saw the pictures here. I was down at the Clear Lake boat ramp fine tuning my skinny water boat and he was there waiting on family in a boat he was selling. I went over and visited with him a bit about fishing. So glad to be able to put a face to a name now. Prayers for him, especially his wife...God bless her during these times she is facing right now...and his family.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

RIP sir and may the Lord continue to be with his wife and family.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

RIP. You will be remembered! This calls for a, "Jungle 21 gun salute!"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> RIP. You will be remembered! This calls for a, "Jungle 21 gun salute!"


in the words of bullyared

_the POS liberal MSM are __PIG'S WASTES_

_rip bud! :cheers:
_


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayer for the family....RIP Vic


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Godspeed bullyared!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

RIP Vic.. Sad news.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

roundman said:


> in the words of bullyared
> 
> _the POS liberal MSM are __PIG'S WASTES_


Perfect!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Man you just never know when its your time. Love your loved ones. A simple procedure...... Man, just sad.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

RIP Vic. Prayers sent...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Texashookset said:


> RIP sir and may the Lord continue to be with his wife and family.


Amen.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP VIC. you will be missed by many.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Hate to hear this..

RIP


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Godspeed!

TH


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Vic you will be missed by many. I know I will miss our talks and our times we went fishing together. I will never for get the day I hooked into Moby Dick and we chased that fish around for over an hour. Killed the trolling motor then chased it with the big motor. we never did see what it was. it never really knew it was hooked. Love you bro.You are one of the very few Great Americans, I am proud the be able to call you my friend.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

RIP Sir. God Bless


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Damm. A great guy. You never know when your ticket is punched. RIP.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

RIP


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

RIP Bully, you will be missed.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Text from his wife:

Vic in being buried in arlington tx. Visitation saturday 11- 8 pm. Wade funeral home 4140 w. Pioneer parkway. Mass 830 am monday with burial at10am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP Vic. Prayers to your family and Godspeed.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*God Bless , RIP*

God Bless his family and may he rest now on the side of the Almighty . 
Prayers for Your family sir!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Rip, Godspeed


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

heard his funeral is today in Arlington


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

RIP Bully. You will be missed, and Iâ€™m gonna put that rod you sold me to work this summer.


----------

